# Awesome Wavy Ambrosia Spalted Maple



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

Here's some great looking wood I acquired and wondering what would be best to use it for.  Maybe pens would be too small to best show the figure.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mike Daugherty (May 29, 2014)

That would be awesome in pens, bottle stoppers, etc.

Mike


----------



## BSea (May 29, 2014)

That's actually ambrosia maple.  You can tell by the worm holes.  The worms cause the colors in the wood.  One of my favorite pens I ever made was a curly ambrosia maple pen.


----------



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

BSea said:


> That's actually ambrosia maple.  You can tell by the worm holes.  The worms cause the colors in the wood.  One of my favorite pens I ever made was a curly ambrosia maple pen.



I stand corrected.  I grabbed an older photo so I may still have some with the spalting as well.


----------



## BSea (May 29, 2014)

Some of those larger pieces might be big enough for knife scales, and as Mike mentioned, bottle stoppers would look awesome.  But I wouldn't hesitate for a minute to make some pens out of that.


----------



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

*Better Photo*

Hopefully this is a better photo.  Still no spalting though :redface:


----------



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

*A slimline pen from this wood*

Here's a photo of a slimline using this Ambrosia maple.  It, in fact, did have a bit of spalting going on.  The beetle hole was filled with CA but it crystalized and isn't transparent as I would have wanted.

I wonder how it might look with some colored dyes.  Yellow might look ok and still retain the other natural blue staining in the undyed wood.


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2014)

You could make some long icicle spindles for later Christmas decorations.


----------

